# Dwarf Hair Grass



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

I just filled my tank with sand as new substrate. Looking to buy some dwarf hair grass to fill up the tank. Anyone know where i can get some reasonably priced? Prefer a store cause my parents worry about going to a stranger's house to buy things. I will consider sellers but will have to discuss with my parents.


----------



## 1dime (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't go wrong with menegerie.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

where are they? how much do they charge?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

duckyser said:


> where are they? how much do they charge?


$4.99 per terra cotta ringed clump 10% off if you buy three plus clumps or 20% off if you buy 6 or more clumps. The discounts apply to combinations of foreground plants like pygmy chain sword, HC, some anubias and a few others.

location.... same street we've been on for close to fifty years

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/contact-us.html


----------

